# Is marcgravia easy to care for?



## hanzo (Aug 2, 2017)

I feel in love with this species the du first time I saw them on this board, but Josh frog don't seem to have much information about then on their website. I usually check there for information as it's specifically for terrarium use. Is this a easy plant to care for, and how much light does it need to grow? 

Sent from my SGP712 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Depends- what lighting are you currently using? 

I switched over to LEDs and have had much better growth in all of my plants. I have two types of marcgravia and although they grow slower than other plants like oakleaf ficus, they are very interesting accent plants. Don't expect them to cover a background like ficus. 

Don't let water sit on their leaves, lay them on sphag and let them root themselves- don't bury them.

I'd check out glassboxtropicals - they have more info on the different marcgravia types and have a "easy to grow" rating on all their plants.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

The Marcgravia usually referred to as Margravia sp. 'Suriname' is a fast grower for me and can certainly fill a background in a couple months. Some of the others, (the expensive one's) are slower growers and a bit more tempermental.

I use 2 HO T5 fluorescent tubes over most of my tanks and is more than enough light for nearly all my plants.


----------



## hanzo (Aug 2, 2017)

It's a 12*12*18 terrarium with one 13w jungle dawn and one 13w exo terra natural light (or something close). Guess I will give a try and see how they do. I will also check glassbox, thanks for that tip! 

Sent from my SGP712 using Tapatalk


----------

